# My New 36g Marine Tannk



## lgkhan (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Folks,
I've attached few picture of Marine Tank. Since i've added salt and Stability Liquid to boos the bacteria i noticed few pink spots starts building, Also i've attached a picture of Hydrometer result of the water. Please take a look and let me know if i've to add more salt of do a water change for best result.

I appreciate your reply.

Regards,

Liaquat Khan


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Exciting time. You'll have it loaded it up in no time. Personally I like to keep my salt at 1.025. At least 1.024. your def a little low for coral anyways. Fish are more resilient.


----------



## belmaskin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I really like the rockscape. That's going to look great covered in coral. As MMat said, I would increase the salinity.
Those hydrometers can be very inaccurate. You might want to invest in a refractometer. You can purchase an inexpensive one from Amazon ( under $30)
https://www.amazon.ca/Temperature-C..._5?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1568507740&sr=1-5
I have had this model for a few years and it consistently matches the reading from my more expensive Milwaukee MA887


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Refractometer is def a must.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Small systems, I prefer 1.024 as evap will raise the salinity.

If you don't want to spend more $ on equipment at this time, borrow or have another reefer come to compare with their refractometer that has been calibrated with 35ppt solution. Any difference, make adjustments to the system water to 1.024 and make a mark on the hydrometer.


----------



## lgkhan (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone. I really admire your quick feedback. Yesterday I went to BigAls it's close to my home and they checked the water sample from my Tank, and All looking good. I purchased a few Crabs and Snails to make the aquarium suitable for fish, that's what they suggest. After two weeks I will add a couple of Clownfish and then Coral. 

Once again. I would like to Thanks to everyone.

Regards,

Liaquat Khan


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

The only comment I will make, for SW hobby, go slow, never rush. You need time for the system to settle down. Test the system by introducing one cheap damsel first before you decide to put in fish that you like. if the damsel do well for a week or so, then all system is a go.


----------



## lgkhan (Oct 16, 2012)

@loonie Good Advise. I see Crabs and Snails are doing well. I will test the water this Friday and if everything is well, I will buy a few Damselfish.

Thank you so much for your expert advise.

Regards,

Liaquat Khan


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Damsel*

Only prob with a damsel is that they are not nice fish .depending on rock work will be a pain in the ass to get him out.if u are on good terms with lfs u can see if they will take it back ..jmho


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Damsels are pricks when they get established and mark out their territory. Worse when they become sexually mature and will irritate branching corals when they nest within...an old 210gal client with 6 damsels and packed with branching hammers and torches eventually killed off most of the heads with their aggressive nesting behaviour...had to remove everything to catch the little pricks!

I don't dislike many of the fish in the trade but damsels give me uncontrollable eye and head twitches when I see them in LFS and systems.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I agee with what WTAC says. But what I am saying, just a test fish with one damsel or any cheap fish, then can remove him and keep him in the sump. If he dies, it will be fine for a few bucks.I have one blue damsel, he is my test fish, I keep him in the sump, he is more then a year old now.


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

Its not very nice to have a fish you don't mind killing. Everyone deserves to have a long healthy life.

You should never use a "sacrificial lamb" all you need to do is cycle the tank its easy to do and its easy to know when the cycle starts and finishes. All you need to do is take a few minutes and test your water.


----------

